# $4.00/gal Gas...how Will It Change Your Camping??



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I hear that gas MAY go to $4.00 per gallon this summer.







What affect will it have on your camping this summer if any? I plan on taking mini get-aways(3-4 day weekends) and one 'long haul' this year.

Bobby Allen
P-Town(Portsmouth,Virginia)
[email protected]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll deal with it when that time arrives.

I sure am glad I made my cross country vacation in 07 tho









John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We did our long haul this past summer, this year we already have several trips planned in the Northwest and the price of gas won't change those trips. I can deal with the price of gas... but the price of Milk... now that's another issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't see it changing my vacation time in the Outback. Yea...it will hurt a bit more...but the time with the family is WAY more important.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I set up a seperate account and have had a small amount of my paycheck going into it since mid summer. I intend on using that to help defray fuel costs. It's not the answer but it helps. We like going camping a lot during the season. It may mean that we spend a portion of the season at one campground. Who's to say.

I do know that people are going to get sick of gas prices quick and it is going to be come the number one topic of conversation in political circles. It effects everything and everyone in some fashion. Some worse than others.

Alternative fuels are rapidly becoming a necessity. The people that find a viable replacement for gasoline and get it to the market at a reasonable price are going to become rich quick.

At least for the deisel folks, I hear more and more of people using filtered, used cooking oil. My cousins husband uses it. The only thing he has to do other than filter is to start the truck on regular deisel and then throws a switch to the bio-deisel (Cooking Oil) and he's all set. He doesn't remember when he filled his deisel tank last. That's big money a month for them as he travels 1.5 hours one way to work.

Eric


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think the higher fuel prices effect how our family vacations. First of all, we will continue to camp and go to the places we want to go
because that is our priority at the present time. The difference is that when we book different places to go, we include the cost of fuel
as part of our decision.

If we want to take a long trip.... ie Florida or California.. the fuel costs would equal what it would cost to buy airline tickets for the whole
family. I'm not saying we won't take long trips, but the cost of fuel adds more debate to where we travel.

It does make me think more about what travel will be in the future for our kids. Are we the last generation to tow heavy "homes on 
wheels" around the country?

We have a friend from China who lives next door and is facinated by our camper and our adventures. What we do here in the states
with travel trailers and camping is not the norm in the rest of the world. She makes us appreciate what we have here very much.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Since we haven't been camping lately, it hasn't really been an issue. I guess we'll just deal with it when we do finally get to hit the road again.

The thing that makes me wonder is that even when gas prices go up and down, diesel prices stay the same...for instance when gas went down to $3.02, the diesel was $3.59. Now that gas is creeping up again, the diesel price hasn't moved. Is this a good or bad sign for us diesel owners??


----------



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

We are looking at storing our unit at our most frequented destination which is the Florida panhandle. We have priced it to be anywhere from 40-80 dollars per month, so if we go 1-2 weekends each month, the storage will pay for itself and still allow us to camp as often as we are used to doing.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm still going, but boy will I have a case of the ass when I pull over to fill up







. Guess I need to plan to travel on those big tailwind days or tie a tow strap to an 18 wheeler














. It seems that most folk that own campers are determined to still go and suck it up, but for those that do not own a camper or are considering a purchase will definitley have fuel costs involved in the decision making process......but what do I know


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> but boy will I have a case of the ass when I pull over to fill up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! OK, I had never heard that one before, so I had to look it up...found it in the Urban Dictionary under "a case of the red @ss"

meaning: When an individual is really pissed off at someone or something.

I learn something new on here everyday


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think I will just stop buying bottled water and use the money I save to buy gas







I can just drink water out of the tap.


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

For my family we were trying to go camping somewhere every couple weeks during the summer. We will be looking at places to camp closer near home in the near future and maybe do just 1 longer trip during the summer. I switched to a diesel from a gasser and the diesel prices went up. Pulling is a dream but with the current prices I am barely keep it running back and forth to work. I am getting my little 50cc scooter retagged to ride to work. I get about 100mpg with that bad boy. I don't look cool but it gets me there and will I save alot of money in gas.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I think I will just stop buying bottled water and use the money I save to buy gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drink water from the "Tap" Wow !








Almost like Dawn said except I haven't heard of anyone doing that one in a long time
















Ed


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

China and India are both purchasing oil heavily for the next few months so that means that prices for oil will easily go up.

And of course there is noend in site for that -- I mean lets face it -- OPEC only produces so much oil and if now China and India are in a battle over it -- well that just means that whoever is willing to pay the most gets the oil...

So yes -- $4.00 a gallon is quite easy to see....

i think though that my trips will just be shorter in distance -- not in length ....


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We switched to a diesel and are planning lower mileage trips. We are also looking into a summer long spot and leaving the camper there. If I have it figured right we can camp every weekend cheaper than pulling it every other weekend by renting a spot for the summer. Lets see save money and camp more. I am liking this idea. Only I like to move around to other campgrounds. Our longest trip with the camper will be 100 miles. And that is on the 4th of July. the real decision is which campground.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We've already adjusted our camping routine - we went seasonal last summer. We took the camper out from there a few times last year, but I'm thinking we won't pull it out as many times this year. Still, that seasonal campground is two hours away and that is a chunk of fuel even though it's not as bas as towing the camper. The cost of the seasonal is worth it to us - between getting to camp every weekend, if we want, and saving money on gas not towing both ways each weekend.

We're looking at fuel efficient cars for our next car purchase - something small enough to save A LOT fuel (compared to our Armada), but big enough to carry our stuff to the seasonal campground each weekend. We're even considering getting a used popup to tool around on short weekend trips.

Bottom line, we just found a different way to keep on camping - it means that much to us.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

$4.00 gas won't affect our camping plans at all.

$4.00 diesel, on the other hand, is gonna make me a way mad mofo









We usually take one long trip a year and lots of short ones (within 150 miles or so). We are blessed that there are so many nice lakes and parks, along with the ocean, within an hour or two of the house. that part is not liklely to change much, although it burns my butt to pay over $300 to fill up the pickup.

The Dodge stays parked, for the most part, except when we need it to tow the fiver. Our car gets almost 30mpg, so that helps some.

The thing that worries me about all this is looking towards the future- we are planning on full timing in the not-too-distant future, and outrageous fuel prices will definitely have an effect on our ability to do so in the manner we would like to.

What really irks me abou the whole thing is, although I understand that there are many factors involved in the price of oil, it seems as if anytime someone from OPEC farts, the traders use it as an excuse to jack the price of oil. It is almost comical to watch the news every night to see what the excuse du jour is for jacking crude price each day. It seems to me that the people who are really benefitting from all this are the comodities traders, whose justifications come more out of left field every day.

I believe that prices are rapidly reaching the point where they will become one of the principal issues in the fall elections.





































I am going to start researching biodiesel and am at a point where I will seriously consider going that route. I am unsure as to the implications with the emissions system on the new Dodge, though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

$4 gas means I will pay 30% more than $3 gas.









Everyone has their breaking point. I haven't hit mine yet, but I am seriously considering a diesel for the next truck. If fuel prices head the way of europe, I could see camping head the same direction: Smaller TV's, lighter trailers, etc... That will take time though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It will not change our camping plans. Cuts will have to be made elsewhere.

Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If historical price trends mean anything then what you are paying for Diesel today will be what you pay for it in the summer. I'm @ $3.35 and currently they do have us snookered. The difference in Diesel and gas right now is at historical highs so there is some manipulation but I'm pretty sure we will see $4 gas but maybe $3.50 Diesel.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

When I switched to diesel back in August, my towing MPG improved 50%-70%, so even if prices went up considerably, I wouldn't be much different from where I was this past summer towing with a gasser.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

In Canada , We are currently paying apoxx. $4.18 per gallon, some I quest I'll be head south for most of my camping. Overall, Camping is the best way to see the country.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I sure am glad I made my cross country vacation in 07 tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

Diesel was actually less than $3.00 last summer for our trip.

We had played with the idea of going to Florida this spring, but have almost canned that idea, and are now planning on Assateague.

I'm not crying over that decision as I just happen to like Assateague.

Worst case scenario, Get a seasonal site at our favorite CG, and take the Prius for weekends.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

scary thing is, it seems like we just had this exact same discussion when gas was hitting $3 a gallon...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I still plan on the shorter in state trips but will rethink the long hauls. Unless I have enough time to spend at my destination, it may not be worth $400 getting there and back just for a couple of days.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

campmg said:


> I still plan on the shorter in state trips but will rethink the long hauls. Unless I have enough time to spend at my destination, it may not be worth $400 getting there and back just for a couple of days.


X2

shorter trips, still holding out hope for a Disney World trip again


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Don't see it changing my vacation time in the Outback. Yea...it will hurt a bit more...but the time with the family is WAY more important.


Gotta go with Jim here!

Mark


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I think that if we cut back in other areas, take out food, eating out...the price of gas/diesel won't be an issue.

I hate to pay the high prices, but I love to camp, so it is a no-brainer there...camping it is.

Diesel tends to go higher in the winter, then go lower in the summer, so hopefully (fingers crossed for luck here), we'll be ok with the higher prices.

It SUCKS that we have to give up "other stuff" to enjoy our lives...but, I think of all the people around the world who don't have nearly anything I have, and I thank God everyday.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep on truckin, I won't panic about it until $1.50 Litre, and then just short trips , longer stays. Still too much to see!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I will work a few more days at my part time summer job if they'll have me. James


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I think I will buy a horse---just can't figure out to hook the outback up and if I will need the weight dist.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I still plan on the shorter in state trips but will rethink the long hauls. Unless I have enough time to spend at my destination, it may not be worth $400 getting there and back just for a couple of days.


Ahem...you'd better not be referring to next October mister









If you are, then you need to extend your reservation for another 4 days


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Most of our weekend trips are within 50 - 100 miles so I don't see those trips changing too much. For longer distance trips I am planning on staying longer once I am there. I am also considering a more economical car for the normal work commute and grocery runs.


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

We are planning a get away close to the house during Spring Break week and then the month of June in one place before heading back for football practice.

The price at the pump is going to hit everyone. We might as well be paying it for something we all enjoy doing.

Dont forget we work hard so we can play hard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

coachsrs said:


> We are planning a get away close to the house during Spring Break week and then the month of June in one place before heading back for football practice.
> 
> The price at the pump is going to hit everyone. We might as well be paying it for something we all enjoy doing.
> 
> Dont forget we work hard so we can play hard!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m a stay at home Dad and my DW says I don t work hard........can I still play hard?

John


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We are talking about Maine/New Hampshire and maybe up into Canada, we will curtail our local travel probably to afford our camping costs. So almost the opposite idea. fewer local trips to afford the longer big trip in late summer.

MK


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m a stay at home Dad and my DW says I don t work hard........can I still play hard?
> 
> John


Yes...you are approved.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since I book every camping trip 6-months in advance (I booked July 4 last week), we just go. We love camping way to much to let the cost get in the way. It is still cheaper than many other family vacation alternatives.

Randy


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We get double slammed. Our truck (maybe we have a lemon) get awful gas mileage even compared to what you folks normally get. We tend to get around 6mpg pulling at 65mph. If we are on flat ground with no wind, we will get better - around 8mpg. But here in West Texas - how often does that "no wind" thing happen? Lessee today...it is 20-30mph winds as I type this. Fortunately for us, gas here is below the $3.00 mark.

-CC


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We purposefully bought our diesel truck in order to go the veggie route or the homemade biodiesel route.

There is cost regards to both - either you outfit your truck for a second tank of veggie oil or you purchase a home still (sp) in order to make your own biodiesel. Now, neither of these 2 options are really viable when traveling long distances in that you either make your own fuel on the road (right....) or you pull in periodically to fast food restaurants and beg for free oil, filter it and then pour it in....not what I want to do with kids in the car wanting to get the Yellowstone.

What these option do for me is allow me to spend close to nothing most of the time at home for my fuel to afford whatever prices are out there on the road.

After our research we plan on making our own biodiesel - it does not alter our vehicle and we can use what we make on our tractor and other farm equipment. We figure it will cost about $.70 a gallon to produce not counting the initial setup costs. I currently spend about $150 a week to 10 days so we could easily SAVE $600 a month in fuel expenses - this will cover us for any camping we do and we will even come out ahead at $4.00 a gallon.

Happy Camping


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m a stay at home Dad and my DW says I don t work hard........can I still play hard?
> 
> John


I was in the same boat until the kids were old enough to go to school. I thought the stay at home job was going to be easier than the paying jobs. Boy was I wrong! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Me & my daughters are very close, but boy some of those days melted into the others and some days the work went a good 12-14 hrs. Now I'm back to doing it all since my wife got deployed to Iraq - but it's easier now that they are out of diapers.

Play hard man! You deserve it.... It's an important & huge job - you just don't get any $ for it.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> I m a stay at home Dad and my DW says I don t work hard........can I still play hard?
> 
> John


I was in the same boat until the kids were old enough to go to school. I thought the stay at home job was going to be easier than the paying jobs. Boy was I wrong! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Me & my daughters are very close, but boy some of those days melted into the others and some days the work went a good 12-14 hrs. Now I'm back to doing it all since my wife got deployed to Iraq - but it's easier now that they are out of diapers.

Play hard man! You deserve it.... It's an important & huge job - you just don't get any $ for it.
[/quote]

Both of you good men....and thank your wife for her service!

*** You may now return to our regularly scheduled topic


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I m a stay at home Dad
```
Isn't that working hard? I'd say you deserve to party hardy!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I feel better now









Now I ll go hang out at the firehouse


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> I m a stay at home Dad and my DW says I don t work hard........can I still play hard?
> 
> John


I was in the same boat until the kids were old enough to go to school. I thought the stay at home job was going to be easier than the paying jobs. Boy was I wrong! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Me & my daughters are very close, but boy some of those days melted into the others and some days the work went a good 12-14 hrs. Now I'm back to doing it all since my wife got deployed to Iraq - but it's easier now that they are out of diapers.

Play hard man! You deserve it.... It's an important & huge job - you just don't get any $ for it.
[/quote]

Both of you good men....and thank your wife for her service!

*** You may now return to our regularly scheduled topic








[/quote]

Hey John,

I'm only about an hour away from you. I'de love to stop by & BS about the veggie diesel one day if you have the time. Or if we time it right I could block off a day an help you set up the still. I have a couple of friends in NC making there own but have not see it done first hand yet. I have been considering the 2nd tank & heater setup - just haven't jumped in yet.

Rich


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Our longest trip in '07 was around 1000 miles over 10 days staying in 3 locations. Most gas for that trip was in the $3-3.25 price range. If I take the number of miles and figure I am getting around 8 to 8.5miles to the gallon towing and if gas goes up another buck, then by my calculations (never been great at the math thing







we can do the same trip this summer for $125 more. Not fun, but that's really only the price of one night in a semi-decent hotel room versus 9 nights camping!
Yes, I am justifying and I will keep on justifying as long as I possible can









Jonathan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Our longest trip in '07 was around 1000 miles over 10 days staying in 3 locations. Most gas for that trip was in the $3-3.25 price range. If I take the number of miles and figure I am getting around 8 to 8.5miles to the gallon towing and if gas goes up another buck, then by my calculations (never been great at the math thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're signing our Outbackers.com Theme Song....


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> I m a stay at home Dad and my DW says I don t work hard........can I still play hard?
> 
> John


I was in the same boat until the kids were old enough to go to school. I thought the stay at home job was going to be easier than the paying jobs. Boy was I wrong! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Me & my daughters are very close, but boy some of those days melted into the others and some days the work went a good 12-14 hrs. Now I'm back to doing it all since my wife got deployed to Iraq - but it's easier now that they are out of diapers.

Play hard man! You deserve it.... It's an important & huge job - you just don't get any $ for it.
[/quote]

Both of you good men....and thank your wife for her service!

*** You may now return to our regularly scheduled topic









[/quote]

Hey John,

I'm only about an hour away from you. I'de love to stop by & BS about the veggie diesel one day if you have the time. Or if we time it right I could block off a day an help you set up the still. I have a couple of friends in NC making there own but have not see it done first hand yet. I have been considering the 2nd tank & heater setup - just haven't jumped in yet.

Rich
[/quote]

I will save your message and email when we are ready to get it underway....

Currently the DH and I disagree as to the type of still to use. Being the efficient type and considering set up, ease of use, I think we should buy a premade one....DH being thrifty wants to "build his own"....I want to actually run the stuff in my truck and want to do it soon, not after years of his "research"









Enjoy our weather Rich, I hear the rest of the country is COLD....


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds great, just let me know. I enjoyed Sunday & yesterdays weather very much. 70 degrees outside and I was able to get all the Christmas lights down and change the oil in the truck & car. Wow, it felt like spring for a couple of days!

Best regards,

Rich


----------

